# Tesafilmstreifen Effekt??? Geht das?



## Xzarus (21. Februar 2003)

Wie kann ich den Effekt erreichen, dass ich ein Bild auf eine andersfarbige FLäche klebe, dabei kommt es mir darauf an, dass an jeder Ecke ein "Tesafilmstreifen" das Foto festhält.
Bevor ich mich hier totbeschreibe  
ein Beispiel von der Seite von Bistudio zum Spiel Operation Flashpoint: Resistance:








im gegensatz zu dem, was hier dargestellt ist, sollte "mein" Bild unter dem Klebestreifen noch "durchscheinen" (wenn möglich!)
danke schonmal für Antworten
Xzarus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Februar 2003)

*grummel*, der Button SUCHEn ist nicht zur Deko angebracht worden und die "letze Suche" Liste zeigt mir Du hast nicht gesucht...
Hättest Du das mal getan, dann wärest Du auf den Link:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=10863&highlight=tesafilm
gestossen!

Jetzt mußt Du faul sterben und/oder Dir immer helfen lassen!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. Februar 2003)

http://www.dubtastic.com/tutorials/tape/tape.html


----------



## Xzarus (21. Februar 2003)

Danke für die Tipps!
@ Webcutdirector! Sorry..  Irgentwann werde ich - und hoffentlich auch alle anderen faulen ******* - es kapieren!
Versprochen  

Danke!
Xzarus


----------

